
Top 6 Getting Things Done Software - dingeldingel
http://blog.capterra.com/the-top-6-free-getting-things-done-software/?utm_medium=Social_Media_Amp&utm_source=HackerNews_Amp&utm_campaign=CapterraSocialAmp
======
mnkmnk
Is there an app which can motivate me to use these apps?

I recently started using redmine, set up many projects and tasks and
milestones installed the android app. I updated everything meticulously for a
few days, then I missed two days, then four, then a week, then a month. Now I
just can't get myself to use it.

This was my second attempt at getting my shit in order, but I keep faltering.
Is there any hope for me?

